# 75g, 46g bow, 36g bow



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Had my old 2.0MP camera out so I decided to take a few pics. A little dark, but you get the idea!

6" Sanchezi's 75g Now with Soilmaster Select (He likes to hide behind the big sword)!!! This is my sword tank with a few misc. plants. Just planted the 2 ocelots from the LFS in the back today. Hoping to get to Chicago next weekend to get Nomorewifenaggin's Geryi for this tank (I'll be in Wayne, MI this weekend, so I'll check out Killer Fish)!!! Check out the circular holes in the swords from the sancehzi!

View attachment 112008


46g bow housing Exodus' old brandtii (4"). Coming along nicely...little guy likes to hide in the back/bottom/left. This is my crypt and microsword tank with a few misc. plants.

View attachment 112009


36g bow for when the sanchezi gets evicted from his 75g! The only tank of the 3 using Excel, not injected CO2...both it and the 75g have about 1.75wpg give or take. 46g has just over 2wpg. Anyhow, it has a lot of plants leftover from the rescaping of the other 2 tanks (also some from school tanks), and a couple new swords from the LFS.

View attachment 112010


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Awesome tanks. I really like the brandtiis tank. Im sure hes enjoying life.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Awesome tanks. I really like the brandtiis tank. Im sure hes enjoying life.


He's definitely living it up...the wife calls him Oscar becuase she says he's grumpy and won't come out when the lights are on like my sanchezi.

It was my old community tank, so I left my aging tetras in there (5 glolight, 5 neon, 5 bloodfin) and tossed in about 8 serpaes and a blackskirt from the 75g while it was getting redone. I had nowhere else to put them all and nobody wanted them







...I did remove the 2 angels, rainbow shark, and 3 clown loaches who all have found new homes.









He's been picking the tetras off one by one. Glolights and bloodfins went first, then the neons. I'm down to 3 serpaes, 1 bloodfin, and the elusive blackskirt sans tail...it has to be on its last life by now.

He doesn't seem to go for smelt, so I supplement the tetras with ghost shrimp, QT'd guppies, and the occasional redworm. What was he eating for you?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I was feeding him catfish, shrimp, smelt, ghost shrimp and a few other odds and ends. He sometimes gets spooked if the food item is to large and with the smelt he never ate it if it had bones so I had to peel the backbone from the filet. He didnt eat in front of me for a long time but near the end he was. Hes funny to watch eat because he ate alot like the elongs I had. He would creep around the tank and then BAM all the sudden from the oppisite end he would come charging full bore to the food, take a bite then scurry away. The only thing live he ever got from me was the ghost shrimp. He went total ape sh*t for ghost shrimp, frozen shrimp and live worms.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats that small fine grass called in pic number 2?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

cueball said:


> whats that small fine grass called in pic number 2?


Hard to see, but I think its E. tenllus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> whats that small fine grass called in pic number 2?


Hard to see, but I think its E. tenllus
[/quote]








From Dippy's tank, to mine!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> whats that small fine grass called in pic number 2?


Hard to see, but I think its E. tenllus
[/quote]








From Dippy's tank, to mine!
[/quote]










Indeed. I have @ 80 mother plants from dippy. These guys are shooting off runners like ive never seen man. I already have babies that are 1/2 size of mother plant. I have so many runners im gonna start cutting some free and remove the org mother plant and put it in another tank to propigate.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful looking tanks and Killer Fish is definitely worth it, one very nice store to visit and see all the fish and talk to the guys there.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Your tanks are doing great! BTW, did any of that aromatica make it?.. If not, I will set you up with more of it for free if you want.. stuff going crazy again over here..


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Beautiful looking tanks and Killer Fish is definitely worth it, one very nice store to visit and see all the fish and talk to the guys there.


I stopped in quickly today, but unfortunately didn't leave with anything









They had some nice fish...a couple of nice looking larger diamond rhoms, but the wife liked the 6" piraya. I was tempted, but if I go that route, I'd want a smaller one since I've only got a 75g available and would want to keep it for as long as possible!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I know which Piraya you are talking about... they used to have a little 4" one in there that was absolutely gorgeous but I never had a spare tank to keep him in. I think they are one of the most vibrant colored piranhas that you could keep and they seem to keep their colors throughout their entire life.

The rhoms they have are extremely nice too, I only remember them having one or two last time I was there... I really need to make another trip down there sometime soon to see what they have and drool a little









Did you end up getting that Geryi in Chicago over the weekend?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> I think I know which Piraya you are talking about... they used to have a little 4" one in there that was absolutely gorgeous but I never had a spare tank to keep him in. I think they are one of the most vibrant colored piranhas that you could keep and they seem to keep their colors throughout their entire life.
> 
> The rhoms they have are extremely nice too, I only remember them having one or two last time I was there... I really need to make another trip down there sometime soon to see what they have and drool a little
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen a piraya in person before and it just stood out from the rest of their pygo shoal!

I think they just had 2 black diamond and some baby blacks as far as rhoms go...that's more than I see around here!

Still trying to set up a pickup for the geryi this weekend but haven't heard from nomorewifenaggin'. I'm beginning to think my PMs aren't getting through! If it doesn't happen this weekend, I don't think I'm going to be able to get it, so I've got to figure out what to put in that 75g! The 36g is ready for my sanchezi to take up permanent residence, but I'm not going to move him until I have to!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

really nice setups im likin the first one.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> All the other aromatica melted away. I had one stem that was hanging in there, but slowly melted bit by bit. There might be a nub of it left. I don't know if differences in water parameters had something to do with it or if it was shipping stress. I'd be more than happy to take some off of your hands and have another go at it, but you have to at least let me pay your for shipping!


I looked this plant up quite extensively, and yes, it needs tons of light.. Even if most of it melted, it is very hardy too, so it should have made it.. If you want to try it again, i will send you some for sure though. 
I have a new shipping method for summer








But.. I will be growing out some Hygro. corymbosa 'Angustafolia', H. 'ceylon' and H. polysperma if you would rather try one of these. Let me know which you would want, and I will specially start growing it for ya


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I put them in the 46g which is just over 2wpg CF. I've got one stem from before that I've cut and replanted a couple times. I tried floating the survivors to make sure they got enough light...maybe that did more harm than good.







Perhaps I should try a more forgiving species!



DiPpY eGgS said:


> But.. I will be growing out some Hygro. corymbosa 'Angustafolia', H. 'ceylon' and H. polysperma if you would rather try one of these. Let me know which you would want, and I will specially start growing it for ya












I think a little of the Angustafolia and the ceylon would work nicely!!! I'm thinking the Angustafolia would look good in the mid/back left of my 46g, and the ceylon would look good in any of those tanks!!!










PM me when they're ready!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You got it!


----------



## dennis239 (Dec 7, 2005)

wow i love that first one


----------

